
Jack Dorsey’s Lunchtime Tweet Reveals Square’s Total Lack of Female Interns - protomyth
http://betabeat.com/2012/07/jack-dorsey-tweet-square-lunch-no-female-interns-07032012/
======
jack-r-abbit
Jeezus, this topic is getting old. Everyone run out quick and crucify him
because Square doesn't have any female interns. He must be the devil dressed
like a man ready to squash all the women. _eye roll_

He even said "we made offers to female candidates & they chose other
opportunities for various reasons. We continue to make offers". But that
wasn't even good enough. He was asked if they dug deeper into reasons. Wait..
what? So now if you make an offer to candidates and some turn it down, you
have to dig deeper into why they turned it down? Rubbish. Clearly they found
interns that accepted the offers so I don't see why they would have to spend
that much time trying to figure out why some did not. You do that if you are
having a hard time finding people to accept... but it doesn't appear to be an
issue here.

------
tzs
So, a female designer, a female community manager, and a female editor are
commenting on the lack of female interns at Square.

Gee, maybe if more women went into engineering instead of going into design,
community management, or editing, Square could find some female interns.

There are 13 interns in the photo. Given the number of women who go into
software engineering, finding a group of 13 being all male is not at all out
of line.

~~~
jleader
Are those 13 all software engineering interns? The coverage I've seen doesn't
say how many designer interns, community manager interns, or editorial interns
Square has. I'm honestly interested in finding out.

Not to mention that in nearly 3 decades of software engineering, I can't think
of any team of software engineers that size that I worked in that didn't have
at least one woman in it.

------
aychedee
My wife works for a fashion related magazine. There is one man on a staff of
over a hundred people. I've never seen an article about why this is a problem.
Should it be?

~~~
vampirechicken
Yes.

